
Twitter Finds Itself Between A Facebook And A Google - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/09/twitter-finds-itself-between-a-facebook-and-a-google/
======
nakkiel
That's a hell of a catchy title.

How about "Twitter Finds Itself Between A Facebook And A Google, Deserves A
Microsoft Fate But Will Finally Become Stronger Like Apple Did Or Face A
Buyout Like Palm Has Been"?

------
Andrex
It'd be neat if Google bought Twitter, but I have a reason they'd put a kibosh
on Buzz if that happened... Like Google Video after they bought YouTube. =(

I mean I like and use Twitter, it's just that Buzz is a lot better.

~~~
ez77
What do you miss about Google Video that is not available on YouTube?

~~~
panacea
YouTube had a 10 minute time limit (now raised to 15) for videos.

Google Video was great for watching long-form documentaries and the like.

------
andrewl-hn-ncp
Can Microsoft be a good buyer? E.g. getting Twitter data as an exclusive for
realtime search on Bing might be a way to get ahead of Google. I'm not sure
whether it worths the price though.

------
wh-uws
Facebook no longer needs Twitter (although I remember the stories of Zuck
being enamored of it and seeking to buy it a few years ago) and Twitter would
never sell to Google for the same reason Evan Williams and co left in the
first place.

 _They don't get social._

First they missed it entirely... (wait that isn't true I almost forgot about
Orkut) Flat out year over year Google proves they just can't do it right and
don't get it.

~~~
train_robber
The didn't miss it (as you have pointed out). The just did Orkut really bad -
and wasted the opportunity and the first-mover advantage.

------
pg2
Twitter is worth more than $50 billion.

~~~
Zakuzaa
pg2?

